# An interesting dreadnought conversion idea



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi all, 

Happy holidays and all that!

I'm thinking of purchasing this dreadnought from forgeworld: http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/phdread.htm 

What I'm hoping to do with it is converting it into a tech-marine dreadnought, probably a master of the forge.

My plans thus far are this:

Purchase two tech-marines with the servo harness and clip off the largest clamps on the harness, glue them together to create a close combat weapon.

Use the new decals from bell of lost souls for the adeptus mechanicus symbols

I'm pretty sure using the old VDRs, I can create a viable points value to cover the marine in the dreadnought, his special rules, and the conversion beamer. And in terms of fluff, I know that this probably would be a dream come true for a tech-marine, what with getting closer to the machine and such.

Where I'm stuck is what could possibly used as a conversion beamer.

Any ideas? Thoughts?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

to be hoenst that sounds absolutely brilliant idea  its nice to see someone going off to create a master of the forge model  what will his AV be? will it be like the iron clad with Master of the Forge rules?


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Get some thicker plasticard to add armour on. I'd also say use thick plasticard to cut a cog an inch across then cut it in half and put on side on each side of the dread's chest sections.

I really don't know what a conversion beamer is so I can't help you there.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of a beamer from 1st ed.
Hope this helps.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the picture of the conversion beamer! I'll definitely try to adapt something like that for the dreadnought's ranged weapon.

And thanks for the compliments!

As for armour, i'm not sure, I think at the least in terms of fluff, the dreadnought would most likely need to use the Venerable rules. An iron-clad dreadnought would also make sense


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It would be an interestinf conversion but I doubt you would be able to come up with anything for him by VDR, you would probably just have to playtest him with rules you made up yoursrlf and find a nice balance.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, here's what I have from just looking at the Space Marines Codex:

Master of the Forge in Dreadnought:

Base Points Cost: 205

Stats:

Weapon Skill - 5
Ballistic Skill - 5
Strength - 6 
Front Armour - 12
Side Armour - 12
Rear Armour - 10
Initiative - 4
Attacks -2

Wargear:

Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon
Conversion Beamer
Smoke Launchers
Searchlight

Options:

Take Extra Armour - 15 pts

Special Rules:

And they shall know no fear
Independent Character
Blessing of the Omnissiah
Bolster Defenses


Sound good?


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

It shouldn't be an IC, niether does it need ATSKNF.

Otherwise I think the points value is about right.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I love the idea for this and it has been floating around in my head for a while. I am looking forward to some pics on this as it may help me get the kinks out of the Dreads that I want to make for my Admech force.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good - I'd personally suggest that you can have a Seismic hammer as an upgrade to the DCCW.

Also, the other Special dreadnoughts - i.e. the Chaplain one, check the Forge World Dreadnought has WS and BS 4.

I suppose it could have some advanced Targetting mechanism to give it BS5, but I can't see it being WS5, if a Chaplain (who is sort of dedicated to hitting stuff with a stick) Dreadnought is WS 4.

Also, to show it's got some extra mechanics done it you could either make it a Veteran dreadnought, or have it with sort of inbuilt servitors, or Mechadendrites from Inquisitor - i.e; don't move that turn and you can rebuild a destroyed weapon, or don't shoot that turn and you can regain movement from being Immobilised. This also adds a +1 to a Techmarines roll - it is not done as another roll. Something like that, and for 200+ points, I'd get it.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

I've ordered the dread from Forgeworld as well as two tech-marines for their servo-harnesses. I'm sure that I can come up with something for the conversion beamer now that I have some inspiration. I think a Seismic Hammer would be a good addition  Perhaps we can definitely offer it as an option  Perhaps even a retinue of Servitors, who knows? lol


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

You could have the a servitor controlling the conversion beamer. can't wait to see this done


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

goldsmartie said:


> You could have the a servitor controlling the conversion beamer. can't wait to see this done


Just a tip for you, check the dates on a thread before you post on it - this one was about a year and a half old. Don't worry, we've all done it at some point or another :laugh:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Next time check the dates before posting something. Otherwise the crys of threadomancy will become deafining.

Apply locking grots :topic closed:


----------

